# Google- Conference in Warwick offers tutorial on marijuana - Providence Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Conference in Warwick offers tutorial on marijuana**Providence Journal*She had discovered seven years earlier that smoking it relieved the symptoms of her *irritable bowel syndrome* and insomnia. Dr. Karen Munkacy said she *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

